# Babies first misting and bath?



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

How old do they have to be before they can get misted or introduced to a bowl of water? Is 6 weeks too little and they would chill? Thanks


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

I've also been wondering this? Ive wanted to give my tiel her first bath/mist


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

With my first clutch I let them in the shower when they were 8 weeks old...with their parents of course. I just did it then because I knew they were fully feathered.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

All mine were between 2 and 3 months old as well. They just seemed like they weren't babies anymore at that point.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

is it ok to mist her then? i feel like she will get mad at me for doing it haha


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Two of mine are 5 months old now.. and the boy has love being misted for awhile now. The girl, she has only enjoyed it for maybe the last month. Before that.. she just looked like she was going to murder me and sat there like a drowned rat. lol I had to towel her off because she refused to preen after. I started out with only trying it once a week with them. See how she does. If she enjoys it.. then do it a couple times a week.  Just make sure it isn't cold water, try good warm water.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

alright ill try it ! what kind of spray did u use to do it?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just one of those empty spray bottles you can pick up at a drug store/dollar store/department store. I turn the nozzle to a wide spray.. make sure it isn't on the more direct spray or you might scare/tick her off.


----------

